# 2 Channel for vintage amp



## Alspals (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm relatively new to this site and have appreciated everyone's support and input. Working from home I listen to vinyl mostly. My integrated amp is a Kenwood KA-601 with 60 RMS / channel at 8 ohms. I've decided to add the Riga RP1 TT.

Because of space and floor layout I prefer bookshelf speakers and need suggestions. My budget is $600. Is my budget reasonable?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

OK, this may cause some eyes to roll  > however, I recommend 
the JBL Studio 530 speakers - and they are really good with music.
They are clean/clear, smooth and refined with music - and with no
blaring nasal sound - and have some good detail and definition, and
some real nice/good deep bass. They are for real, and were quite a
surprise for me.
http://www.amazon.com/JBL-Studio-53...qid=1391040302&sr=8-2&keywords=jbl+studio+530

It is rare to find a crossover like this, for a speaker in this price range
http://www.hifishock.org/galleries/LOUDSPEAKERS/JBL/STUDIO-530---2.jpg

One subjective owner/tester preferred them over the likes of the >
Aperion Intimus 5B, Ascend Acoustics Sierra, Audioengine P4, Axiom Audio M22, 
B&W 683 & 685, Dali Mentor & Icon, Dynaudio Contour & Focus, Epos Epic 1,
GoldenEar Triton & Aon, Linn, NHT Classic 3, Magnepan MMG & 1.6, 
Monitor Audio Silver RS6 & RX1, RSL CG4, Revel F12, and Tekton Design Model 4.5.

Now, let the eyes roll!


----------



## Alspals (Dec 22, 2013)

Jim, thanks for the comprehensive list. I ran through the choices and will now need to balance budget with aesthetics/sound quality. Not all are available for me to listen so I might just take a chance based on recommendations and ratings.

By the way, I own a pair of Dynaudio Focus 140 and love them. They're are a bit more costly than the budget for my home office (wife won't give me permission). Should I assume you prefer the JBL Studio 530?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Alspals said:


> By the way, I own a pair of Dynaudio Focus 140 and love them. They're are a bit more costly than the budget for my home office (wife won't give me permission). Should I assume you prefer the JBL Studio 530?


That was not my list - and I have not listened to Dynaudio.

However, they are close to the Snell K7 ($1250), which I
do own - and, I am a nit-picker.

Based on your budget, I would keep them on a short list.

Some more subjective reviews - note some popular name
brand speakers.
http://www.amazon.com/JBL-Studio-53...TI0/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?showViewpoints=1


----------



## Alspals (Dec 22, 2013)

So I've reviewed the many speakers in the list you included. Of the models within my budget, some are not the nicest looking cabinets.
Now I need some advice: which ones would you recommend?
JBL Studio 530 @ $479 / pr - no stands, bookshelf
JBL Studio 570 @ $479 / pr - floor standing
Axiom M22 @ $518 / pr - aesthetically plain
Swan D2.1se+ stand monitor @ $499 / pr - Great styling but are these Chinese made?
Monitor Audio - Silver RX-6 @ $599 / pr - floor standing
Wharfdale 10.1 @ $349 / pr
Dali Zensor 1 @ $495


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Alspals said:


> So I've reviewed the many speakers in the list you included. Of the models within my budget, some are not the nicest looking cabinets.
> Now I need some advice: which ones would you recommend?
> 
> JBL Studio 570 @ $479 / pr - floor standing
> ...


The towers are sold by the each.

Based on your budget - the recommendation for the Studio 530 stands.


----------



## Alspals (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification - I should have known that!
I won't get a chance to listen to any of these without traveling far and wide, so recommendations mean a lot. I do like the look of the


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Alspals said:


> Thanks for the clarification - I should have known that!
> I won't get a chance to listen to any of these without traveling far and wide, so recommendations mean a lot. I do like the look of the


You did not finish your typing - however, your choice and call

Also note, that Amazon has an easy 30 day return policy, if
you want to test the JBL in home. That would be/is the best 
way to audition.


----------



## Alspals (Dec 22, 2013)

Sorry about that; had a hiccup with my computer. I do like the look of the JBL and did check out the 30-day return policy. I'm planning to order today

Thanks again for your time & recommendation


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Alspals said:


> Sorry about that; had a hiccup with my computer. I do like the look of the JBL and did check out the 30-day return policy. I'm planning to order today
> 
> Thanks again for your time & recommendation


Enjoy the adventure.


----------



## jimfrench (Jan 6, 2012)

FYI , the Monitor Audio RX series has been discontinued to allow the newer Silvers. There are some very good deals available on remaining stock. I have the RX6 and added the sub (for about the price of ID subs). The budget should allow the RX1's or 2's as a pair


----------



## Alspals (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks for the info Jim


----------

